# Problem shooting consistently



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

It’s really not something that can be identified by any of the Coaches here without us actually watching you shoot. We would merely be guessing. If you can’t schedule a lesson with a qualified Coach, here are a few (but certainly not all) possibilities to look for as you read your target. Film yourself shooting and check your form on the playback. Most Coaches also offer video analysis for a fee.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> View attachment 7755176
> 
> It’s really not something that can be identified by any of the Coaches here without us actually watching you shoot. We would merely be guessing. If you can’t schedule a lesson with a qualified Coach, here are a few (but certainly not all) possibilities to look for as you read your target. Film yourself shooting and check your form on the playback. Most Coaches also offer video analysis for a fee.


Is there any way to get the target picture enlarged? Like to see the text. Tried clicking on it to copy but got nothing. Thanks.
Edit: Went back and saw the attachment info. Got it!


----------

